# ABS wire to strut bolt part number needed



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Just replaced all the struts on our 94 Nissan Altima GXE. Used the Monroe strut assemblies. Car drives like its new again! 

I was distracted and, with my 1/4" drive impact (I use this for virtually everything, small/medium fasteners), I over torqued the bolt, and the head snapped off. There are two bolts that hold the ABS to the strut (probably the same size). The one I need to replace is the one closest to the sensor. Also would like to replace the spring retainer clips for the brake line.

Anyone have the part numbers? My sincere appreciation radiates from this post. 

I finished the job with some zip ties on the driver's side front strut.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try this web site:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like the bolt is discontinued

Is this the ABS sensor bolt or the fastener for the hose?

08120-8302F

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/parts-list/1994-nissan-altima/anti-skid-control.html

What about this one: 08360-6142C


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Just ordered a stainless M3, M4, and M5 bolt kit. Hoping this will work to secure the ABS sensor wire. Luckily, the wire is held by two bolts.
The other problem is I have to remove the part of the OEM bolt that remains in the strut. Or buy a new one. Do you think this fastener is critical? Or should I just roll with the one bolt and the zip ties till the strut needs to be replaced again?


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Since the OEM bolt is no longer made, I'm using a stainless steel (T304 aka A2) bolt. 
An M6 x 12mm with an M6 washer seems to fit well. You can order them on amazon.com
Also ordered a new Monroe strut assembly since I'm probably not going to be able to get the remaining screw/bolt out of the current strut assembly. 
$90 mistake. Oh, well.


----------

